# Definierte Zellen aus Excel in Word einfügen



## Florian123 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar möchte ich aus einer Excel Datei Zelleinhalte in Word einfügen.

Dabei sind die Zellen vordefiniert und beinhalten ein Wort bzw. Zeichenkette.

Der Zelleninhalt soll dann in einem vordefinierten Text eingefügt werden.

Beispiel:

Excel Datei = A26 (steht das Wort: Administrator)

Word Datei = Der ... hat volle Berechtigungen auf meinem PC. (statt ... soll dann ggf. "Administrator" stehen).

Kann man das Problem mit einfachen Excel/Word Funktionen lösen oder muss ein VBA Code erstellt werden und wie sieht er aus?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß

Florian


----------



## tombe (21. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie die Excel Datei bzw. die einzelnen Felder darin aufgebaut sind.
Aber du könntest es entweder als Serienbrief lösen, wobei es hier je nachdem wie die Werte in Excel eingetragen sind problematisch werden.

Oder du markierst und kopierst in Excel die entsprechende Zelle und gehts dann in Word auf Bearbeiten -> Inhalte einfügen -> wählst dort "Verknüpfen" aus und gibst dann noch an wie die Zwischenablage eingefügt werden soll (formatierter Text, unformatierter Text).
Diese Möglichkeit wird hier auch nochmal ganz gut beschrieben: http://www.word-secrets.de/wie-sie-excel-zelleninhalte-schnell-in-ein-word-dokument-einfugen/

Denke mal das das vielleicht die bessere Lösung für dich ist.


Gruß Thomas


----------

